# Wheel of Time



## user16578 (May 16, 2019)

Greetings!

I recently discovered The Wheel of Time Omnibus, anyone else also interested?
Or is this blasphemy?

Belthil


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 16, 2019)

Not at all blasphemy! I've never read the series but my favorite current author (next to Tolkien at least) is Brandon Sanderson and I know that he worked on the series when Robert Jordan had passed away. So I've been interested in reading this eventually.

Edit: Funnily enough, I apparently started this thread about WOT years ago but still have yet to read it


----------



## user16578 (May 16, 2019)

I searched for it, but didn't find a thread, sorry.
Good to know you want to read it, really worth while 
Jordan is a remarkable writer, not as shallow as a lot of other so called fantasy writers...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 17, 2019)

No worries, it was buried in this forum and the search function on TTF definitely isn't the greatest. The best way to search on the site is to go to google and use this template:

site:thetolkienforum.com Search Term

Replace the red text with what you're searching for. If it's an archived thread you can't post in, you can pm me the link to it and I can move it to the active forums to resurrect it.


----------



## user16578 (May 18, 2019)

Thanks for this info! Very usefull.

I'll look into your original thread!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 4, 2019)

Having just seen this thread, I'll add that Wheel gets a number of mentions here:









Fiction you warn people against?


Ever stumble into a book you didn't want to read? Ever rent a video that you wished you had passed over on the video shelf? A book or film you would warn others against? What is it? And why should reader/audience beware?




www.thetolkienforum.com





Most negative. I put my own reaction here:









David Eddings - Tinged by Tolkien?


Has anyone run across the fantasy works of David Eddings - mainly the Belgariad and the Malloreon? I read Pawn of Prophecy when it was first released, then, as is often the case, had to wait for the subsequent books to be published. Even at that first reading, without the rest of the story...




www.thetolkienforum.com





I'd be willing to bet other threads discussing WoT are lying around here somewhere, awaiting resurrection. Just takes some research to revive them.


----------

